# Can't ADB or fastboot under Ubuntu 12.10



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am running Ubuntu 12,10 in a Virtual Machine. I have the SDK. I have ran fastboot devices and adb devices with both my Gnex and Nex7 conected (not at the same time) and I can not see either device. I am trying to install ubuntu on my Nex7 but can not get fastboot boot to work.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I am running Ubuntu 12,10 in a Virtual Machine. I have the SDK. I have ran fastboot devices and adb devices with both my Gnex and Nex7 conected (not at the same time) and I can not see either device. I am trying to install ubuntu on my Nex7 but can not get fastboot boot to work.


Udev rules

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> Udev rules
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe I have those. Explain further though. I found a document on XDA and downloaded it. I edited it accordingly and restarted Daemon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I believe I have those. Explain further though. I found a document on XDA and downloaded it. I edited it accordingly and restarted Daemon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There's a good guide in the stickied thread here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't see anything about using adb In Linux

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/258-udev...g-adb-with-sudo/page__hl__udev__fromsearch__1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/258-udev...g-adb-with-sudo/page__hl__udev__fromsearch__1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 yep I have that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wally19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you turn on USB debugging??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## infectedorganism (Nov 9, 2011)

There should be fastboot and adb packages in the 12.10 repositories. Simply installing those configured everything correctly for me, even without having the SDK installed.

I'm not on my machine, but run 'apt-cache search adb', and see if you can find the correct package. Also 'apt-cache search fastboot'.

*Update*: the correct packages are called '*android-tools-adb*' and '*android-tools-fastboot*'.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I typed apt-cache search android-tools-adb and received 'Android Debug Bridge CLI tool'. Similar output for fastboot. What does this mean? Are they already installed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I have ADT-Bundle unzipped in my Downloads folder. I ran the SDK and installed all packages (exclude: Android 4.0 and below). I also have the Qtab tool with adb.


----------



## infectedorganism (Nov 9, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I typed apt-cache search android-tools-adb and received 'Android Debug Bridge CLI tool'. Similar output for fastboot. What does this mean? Are they already installed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Because I couldn't remember the exact package names, I asked you to run 'apt-cache search packagename'. I believe it searches the repositories for any packages/descriptions matching the supplied name, which in this case was 'adb' and 'fastboot'.

To install, first run:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
Next, run:

```
<br />
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot<br />
```
After that, try to adb/fastboot into your devices. If the packages don't help, you can completely remove them by running:

```
<br />
sudo apt-get purge android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot<br />
```


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok well I did everything you said. I already had them installed. I removed them and then readded them and then ran "fastboot devices". I got nothing back. when I connect I get THREE very fast beeps.


----------



## infectedorganism (Nov 9, 2011)

Eh.. sorry I couldn't help. I believe in order for the devices to be detected by 'fastboot devices', you must be in the bootloader. 'adb devices' should detect your devices while in your ROM and also while you're in recovery.

Also, if you have fast charge enabled, 'adb devices' will not detect your device.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes. I am in fastboot on my nexus 7 and I type in fastboot devices and I get nothing in return. I don't even get a "devices listed" caption. I am in thembootloader. Let me boot into the ROM and I will see if adb sees me. I appreciate the attempt infectedorganism

Edit: adb does not see me.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

did you check the usb settings in your vm software?

also, try different usb ports.

the 3 beep sound you mentioned earlier, isnt that the usual windows unrecognized usb sound?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

it might be. I am running Ubuntu under Virtualbox and it could be that windows is overiding usb for Ubuntu


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> it might be. I am running Ubuntu under Virtualbox and it could be that windows is overiding usb for Ubuntu


This is most likely your problem. Google is your friend at this point.

If it turns out that that is not the problem and you still think its your adb install you can use the guide at the link below to redo it. It is really easy to follow.

http://forums.team-nocturnal.com/showthread.php/773-Video-How-to-install-ADB-in-Ubuntu-Linux-12-04-11-10-LTS-32bit-64-April-5-2012

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> This is most likely your problem. Google is your friend at this point.
> 
> If it turns out that that is not the problem and you still think its your adb install you can use the guide at the link below to redo it. It is really easy to follow.
> 
> ...


I will give it a shot. It looks like a good guide. Thank you.

Edit: I am going to remove my SDK and related packages and ADB/Fastboot files. Srart from scratch. Shouldnt take too long and may be worth it in the end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok I followed that guide to the letter and I cant get adb to see my tablet. My Virtual Machine sees my tablet fine in fastboot as Google Inc. Android. It lists the vendor ID fine. Ubuntu just wont see it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Please help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had lots of issues with getting adb and fastboot to work in windows. Running Linux in a Virtual box doesn't help any, because the drivers in windows would have to work under normal conditions to get the Virtual box to work as well. in which case it makes the VM almost pointless because you can get the sdk for windows.

I would just get a thumb drive and install the live boot from Ubuntu onto it and once that is booted up do a full install right onto the same thumb drive, make sure you have at least a 8gb thumb drive to it. Preferably a 16gb if possible. Then just boot from the USB drive when you want to use Ubuntu. From there you shouldn't have any problems with adb and fastboot. The only VM Linux box that seems to work well is if you are on a Mac, because they speak a similar language it works out well.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestion. However it won't v really work for me. I plan on keeping the VM on this computer permanently. I have another computer at Home (Im on vacation and do not have a flash drive with me) that is running Ubuntu and has adb and fastboot installed. I will be home tomorrow night. So if I don't get this resolved by then then I will be fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

